# TT rear brake upgrade for mk4....what parts?



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

I have the front rotors and carriers and a friend is giving me his rear rotors this weekend. I need to know what other parts I need for the rear? Do I just need carriers for them also or do I need something more?


----------



## fire337 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: TT rear brake upgrade for mk4....what parts? (barelyboosting1.8t)*

You will just need the carriers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## barelyboosting1.8t (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: TT rear brake upgrade for mk4....what parts? (fire337)*

Thanks man.


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: TT rear brake upgrade for mk4....what parts? (barelyboosting1.8t)*

This doesn't sound right. 
Are you going from the small non-vented rotors to the bigger vented rotors? If so, you need practically everything (including the caliper).


----------



## BikeBoy24 (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: TT rear brake upgrade for mk4....what parts? (BBMW)*

Yup, I just helped a friend install his. You need everything. Rotor, Caliper, Carrier, and the splash shield is optional.


----------



## hugemikeyd (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: TT rear brake upgrade for mk4....what parts? (BikeBoy24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BikeBoy24* »_Yup, I just helped a friend install his. You need everything. Rotor, Caliper, Carrier, and the splash shield is optional.

yea you need it all, just the carrier applies to the front only...
from ECS: 
_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning* »_This kit converts your 232mm non-vented rotors to Audi's TT 225hp rear 256mm vented rotors. Kit includes: Rotors, Pads, OEM Calipers, OEM Carriers, OEM Hub/Bearings, OEM backing plates, ECS Billet Spacer, Longer Hardened Carrier bolts. Kit is a bolt on kit. Version II does not require any bending of the backing plates. New OEM TT backing plates are included.


----------



## fire337 (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: TT rear brake upgrade for mk4....what parts? (hugemikeyd)*

Sorry Jason, I was wrong. I forgot the rears are solid on a stock mk4 and the tt's are vented. I was thinking of just increasing rotor size.


----------

